# Feral cat had babies...



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! It's been a while!  There's this feral cat who had babies in our tool shed 2 weeks ago. Today, I noticed that mum cat transferred her litter to a different location, save for one kitten. The kitten has been left there for a good 5 hours already. I don't know if mum is coming back for it or not. Should I intervene? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Personally at only 2 weeks old I would intervene.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, I was too late to intervene  the poor kitten has passed. RIP little one...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohh how sad. Sometimes nature can be very tough  Rip little One


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

When a mother abandons a baby like that, it's because the baby is sick. Obviously, this one was beyond any kind of help. She had to protect the others. 
Hopefully you'll be able to trap the others young enough to socialize, and get mommy spayed. Save both you and her from having to go through it again.


----------

